# Fresh water river trip....



## cutrunner

Very cool pics. The camera quality really brings out the colors of the fish, something I dont usually see on freshwater fish.


Dont tell me it was with an I phone lol...


----------



## oysterbreath

That's awesome. Y'all have some GREAT rivers up there. I did a last minute trip up that way a few years ago and hit some rivers in NC and SC and ended up catching my first pike on the fly. It was a little guy but still made me happy!


----------



## HaMm3r

Pics? I got nothing...


----------



## Vining

nice redeyes.


----------



## jeffscoggin

The middle pic is a redeye... The other two are smallmouth bass....


----------



## jeffscoggin

And yup.. It was an iPhone lol!


----------



## kyleh

Nice report... Also like the pics. That looks like a great place to fish!! Nice fly catchin...


----------



## CurtisWright

That looks amazing. What river is that?


----------



## TidewateR

Well that was badass! beautiful fish & beautiful pics




> What river is that?


 He probably would've mentioned it in his report, had wanted his river blasted over the internets.


----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## swampfox

Nice fish and pics Deepstep. Yeah we are spoiled up here in SC. Where else can you get up and catch a 6 pound brown. Then later that afternoon be at the coast sight fishing reds and poons. I am pretty sure I know where that is. Hey Deepstep hit me up sometime. I got two one man river ponn toons I float the Saluda with. The best way to fish it. What is a blessing and curse for some of our rivers here in SC. Is the lack of access. So just sections are fished. But if you put in the effort you can get into to some killer dry fly action. Thats why I love small boats. I had a three man raft. But that bitch liked to kill me. Dragging it out up the hill and woods. ;D So I sold it and got two one man rafts. A whole lot easier to carry out. Plus now my buds can row thier own fat ass around. Somehow I always ended in the middle doing more rowing than fishing. ;D


----------



## jeffscoggin

Loll I know the section you are talking about...I used to live in lexington when I was in Graduate school at USC! Will do man and you do the same, jeff


----------



## awelch1

I think I may have run into you a few weeks back at the boat ramp. I had the Beavertail B2. If so, thanks for the advice. We have been focusing on the coast, so we have not been out locally in a while. We meet up often to tie flies if you are interested. Just PM me.


----------



## El.Rakeman

I wondered who had bought that Gheeenoe! It was on CL for a couple months, at least...if it's the one I'm thinking of!

Those are some nice fish...


----------

